# WHERE? WHERE? WHERE?



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

it seems everyother post is where do i go... and it also seems everyother other post is do your homework! well i must agree BUT! when your so far away it just seems imposible to figure out. so heres my thoughts. iv been shooting pds in mt wy sd for 18 yrs and heres how i got there as im driveing to my place in mt i see pds along side the road i take the next exit find the closest ranch or cafe and ask and so forth and so on. thats was then now i google earth the spot and go from there. for those of you who dont have the TIME and just want to go, hire a guide...that saves time not money. anyway here r some places iv found thats pretty good starting points. rt 59 broadus to milescity mt... rt 212 belle fourche sd to broadus mt
rt 90e/w and 25n/s wy and anywhere around thermopolis wy if your near forsyth mt 447s ( my neck of the woods) and rt12 forsyth to billings all i can tell you is stop and ask. 1 other thing..on my second trip to forsyth i got pulled over by the sheriff.. and he asked ARE YOU THE GUY FROM JERSEY LOOKING TO SHOOT PDS? i said yes..he went back to his car and brought me back 3 ranchers to contact. god ya gotta love IT.
oh btw if your nice enough and polite enough you may find a place to big game hunt while your at it!! :beer: oh shoot just one 1 more thing i AINT NEVER asked to shoot pds without asking about the yot population :wink: 
good luck and good shooting.


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

why do you ask bout the yot pop.


----------



## rklenejr (Jun 29, 2009)

rs94 said:


> why do you ask bout the yot pop.


Most likely because he wants to be able to shoot those also. I would!


----------



## rs94 (Mar 12, 2009)

that makes sence i just wasnt thinking about coyote hunting. do you see a lot of them when your pd hunting?


----------



## rklenejr (Jun 29, 2009)

I've never been. I'm currently looking for a place to go.


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

yots bobcats and any other preditors love an easy freash killed meal i usualy see the south bound end of a north bound pred when i get to the field. be aware of your suroundings and watch where you walk.. try sneaking in before sun up and be aware of your six.. iv spooked plenty of game that i didnt even know was watching me! doesnt hurt to carry a 12ga or a fast shooting .30 cal for that big cat stalking you LOL oh and a snakebit kit (wife just reminded me) im disabled and any mistake in the field would probably be fatal for me so let someone know where your going and keep an eye on your phone reception

have fun..good shooting .. and save a few for me!!! :beer:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Google earth will show you where the dogs are.


----------



## MJC (Jul 17, 2009)

P-dognut,
I've been invited up to Worland, WY the first week of Sept. for a p-dog shoot. I'm always looking for more shooting. I'd like to have an alternative place(s) in case the Worland area is not productive. I am in Louisiana and it's a long way to WY. I'll be coming through Thermopolis on the way up. I only get one chance a year to do this and I want it to be a success. Any specific directions and/or advice is welcome. I have an entire week to dedicate to WY area. Then I'll be heading back to CO to meet up with a friend from NM. My dogs in CO have the plague this year and I'm worried that there will not be much to shoot there. Thanks, Michael Carter, Haughton, LA


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

i am so sorry i miss your ?? hope everything went well 4 u tell ud how u made out?


----------



## MJC (Jul 17, 2009)

Hello! 
My trip to Worland was not as good as I hoped for. I had one day of good shooting on private property. The scenery was worth the trip and the folks that invited me up are great, so the trip was pleasant. On the way back south I went through Torrington and found some on the south side of town just off hwy. 85. Turn west and go down rd# 58 where it corners with rd. #41. The dogs can be seen to the south of the old farm house. See the farm hand for permission. I just shot there one afternoon as I was on my way back to CO. There are lots more dogs in that area though. The owners of the feed store in town are nice folks and they offered to take me out to a couple places. You can also call the Goshen County Weed and Pest office in Torrington or any other county you are interested in. Torrington is a farming town.

Go here for a Holly, CO guide and nice fellow. 
http://prairiedogshoot.com/
Southeastern CO used to be fantastic shooting. The plague has pretty much wiped them out there but they are starting to make a come back around Springfield. Call the feed stores and/or co-op there for info.

There are lots of p-dogs in western Kansas and Nebraska. I haven't been there nor do I have any contacts there, but (bad as I hate to say it) some detective work should turn up some info.


----------



## p-dognut (Mar 9, 2009)

glad to see u had a good time of it more or less
iffin u ever get up to montana give me a shout ill try to get them to pop up for u LOL( no promisis)


----------

